# Sibelius - Empty parts instead of deleted parts



## nmalleus (Jan 7, 2023)

Since the last _Sibelius_ update (2022.12), the parts are no longer deleted when I delete a staff, but they simply become empty.






As deleting parts by hand is a source of error, I would like to go back to the previous situation when deleting a staff automatically deleted the corresponding part.

Am I the only one with this issue?


----------

